# Nano hone



## megapuff5 (Nov 1, 2018)

I was even at Starchefs international chefs Congress and the guy who uses to sell Sharpton stones was now selling his own brand and a device he created called nano hone. It seemed pretty cool, was wondering if anyone had any experience or thoughts with the nano hone?


----------



## Omega (Nov 2, 2018)

I've used two of them. 

Absolutely love the NL-5. It was easily the fastest grinding plate I've ever used. Used it to resurface a stone that came to me unflattened, and I was floored at how fast it worked. 

I'm a fan.


----------



## galvaude (Nov 2, 2018)

If you flatten dozens of stones a day as part you a professional task sure they are nice and probably durable.

But when you think about their use, flattening your tools, it is what their are intended to. I’m not sure they represent good value when comparable tools cost less and are reasonably durable. I used a Chinese 140 plate (40$) for years and it has been abused a lot. Now I have a DMT XXC been using it for 2 years and it shows absolutely no signs of wear when lapping my stones. Plus he sticking is way less severe than what most people seems to say on forums.

Anyway I guess some people are into premium stuff and the sake of it.


----------



## SilverSwarfer (Aug 18, 2019)

I was digging for some info on Nano Hone and came across this old thread.

(Aside from the lapping plate briefly referenced)

Anybody using these stones and willing to share some impressions?

If not, I may succumb to my desires and test (buy) the 1k and 6k. If I do, I will likely share some impressions here once I get to grinding.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 18, 2019)

SilverSwarfer said:


> I was digging for some info on Nano Hone and came across this old thread.
> 
> (Aside from the lapping plate briefly referenced)
> 
> ...



I used the 400, 1k and 6k for a week. Apparently I used the old formulation so they may be different now. They were hard, like Shapton, but, still somewhat soft to gouge (don't let Barclid know how I know). They would load up with swarf, but, not to the point of not cutting (a little extra water and some pressure cleared it up, mostly). But when it started loading up, it would polish much finer (the 400 looked more like 1-2Kish). All grits cut fast on stainless and carbon (core and cladding).

I also used the nl-4 or whatever plate, the cheapest one. It worked great on Norton Crystolon coarse and medium, India fine, Naniwa SS 220, Shapton Glass 500, King 1k and 6k. It was a little awkward rounding the edges, but, worked.

The pond and holder are useless if you don't go all in on the products or mount your stones to the $25 plates.


----------



## Barclid (Aug 19, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> I used the 400, 1k and 6k for a week. Apparently I used the old formulation so they may be different now. They were hard, like Shapton, but, still somewhat soft to gouge (don't let Barclid know how I know). They would load up with swarf, but, not to the point of not cutting (a little extra water and some pressure cleared it up, mostly). But when it started loading up, it would polish much finer (the 400 looked more like 1-2Kish). All grits cut fast on stainless and carbon (core and cladding).
> 
> I also used the nl-4 or whatever plate, the cheapest one. It worked great on Norton Crystolon coarse and medium, India fine, Naniwa SS 220, Shapton Glass 500, King 1k and 6k. It was a little awkward rounding the edges, but, worked.
> 
> The pond and holder are useless if you don't go all in on the products or mount your stones to the $25 plates.


Oh, how do you know?

Anyway I'd say @M1k3 gave a pretty good description of the stones. He was using the old formulation, yes. They had this chemical smell that I absolutely hated -- that's gone on the new ones. The 6k is largely unchanged while the 400 and 1000 have seen improvements that helped a bit with the loading but not 100%. The 400 has a less "mushy" feel to it now and it's a touch more friable. Ditto the 1k. Personally I'm really not a fan of the way the 6k feels but it leaves a nice edge and polish.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 19, 2019)

Barclid said:


> Oh, how do you know?
> 
> Anyway I'd say @M1k3 gave a pretty good description of the stones. He was using the old formulation, yes. They had this chemical smell that I absolutely hated -- that's gone on the new ones. The 6k is largely unchanged while the 400 and 1000 have seen improvements that helped a bit with the loading but not 100%. The 400 has a less "mushy" feel to it now and it's a touch more friable. Ditto the 1k. Personally I'm really not a fan of the way the 6k feels but it leaves a nice edge and polish.



Slipping once with the haku? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Barclid (Aug 19, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> Slipping once with the haku? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Yeah, that'll do it. Those stones require a little more care to finish on with edge-leading strokes as well. It suits his style of sharpening though, since he likes to finish edge-trailing after "jointing" the edge. Really nothing wrong with it, but not my style since I tend to sharpen with more pressure and plenty of edge-leading strokes before settling down in the finishing stages.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 19, 2019)

Barclid said:


> Yeah, that'll do it. Those stones require a little more care to finish on with edge-leading strokes as well. It suits his style of sharpening though, since he likes to finish edge-trailing after "jointing" the edge. Really nothing wrong with it, but not my style since I tend to sharpen with more pressure and plenty of edge-leading strokes before settling down in the finishing stages.



I liked them. That one slip was all it took to figure them out in that regard.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 19, 2019)

Extremely well made stuff. 
I have the 200, 400, 1k and a lapping plate. 

While I think they were all good, the 200 was what knocked my socks off.


----------



## crockerculinary (Aug 19, 2019)

Barclid said:


> after "jointing" the edge.


what do you mean by jointing?


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 19, 2019)

Elliot said:


> Extremely well made stuff.
> I have the 200, 400, 1k and a lapping plate.
> 
> While I think they were all good, the 200 was what knocked my socks off.



I've been mulling that 200 over. What can you say about it? And what stones are you comparing it to?


----------



## Barclid (Aug 19, 2019)

crockerculinary said:


> what do you mean by jointing?



The video on it is no longer available. I think it was on his personal channel from his time at Shapton and he removed it since he was using Shapton stones in the video. Here's a thread about it:

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/jointing-technique-by-harrelson-stanley.21649/


----------



## Elliot (Aug 19, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> I've been mulling that 200 over. What can you say about it? And what stones are you comparing it to?



Overall, loosely comparing to Gesshin Pink Brick, SG 220, SG320 and JNS 300.

I don’t use this stone for edge sharpening or repairs. It’s simply the stone I use first in the long process of trying to even out a bevel toward an eventual kasumi finish. 

I’ll preface with I am not a great polisher. That being said, it’s my favorite coarse stone for that work. Ridiculously violent (fingertips be damned), pretty slow to dish considering the grit and wears pretty slowly as well. 

It’s basically replaced all the above for that use case. I use the pink brick for repairs and the JNS to sharpen crap knives for friends. SG below 500, just in my opinion, is hot garbage.


----------



## SilverSwarfer (Aug 26, 2019)

My intrigue having been bolstered by previous comments, I bought the Nano Hone 1k & 6k last week. 

They were delivered Friday and I’ve been using them daily since then, on the blades I brought on my current road trip. <My weekend lineup is 1) Ikeda Honyaki Yanagiba 2) Heiji Carbon Yanagiba 3) Mazaki stainless suji 4) Masakage Koishi suji, 5) Mazaki W2 gyuto, Nenohi W2 Deba>

I am an instant fan. They’re reminiscent of the Shapton Glass stones I also have with me in 500, 2k. But I like these more. So far. Maybe because they’re new. But maybe also because they’re awesome. 

The stones feel really lovely in use. All the previous comments make sense to me and also apply to my experience (see Barclid & M1k3 above). If anything, maybe the stones are lacking in feedback: mainly audible. They have that hard to explain soft feel on a hard stone. They can’t be as hard as the SG though because as mentioned, they are easy to gouge. I have the impression after gently lapping each, that these stones will be in service for a very long time. 

Notably, the Nano Hone Stones seem to be very well made and based on my experience so far, fairly priced. 

The 1k stone seems much more versatile than others I have experienced. Also 15 micron, my sharpening sessions were quick and consolidated. I achieved small burrs quickly and with progressively lighter pressure could finish out some exciting utility edges. Acts like a finer stone. Could be a one-and-done stone with adapted techniques. 

The 6k also acts like a finer stone. I’m seeing polishes similar to 8k and edges are super smooth (toothless), which works for my applications. This is an awesome Yanagiba stone for me because along with excellent performance, it’s also relatively compact, light, and splash-go-dry. Only downside so far is maybe lack of feedback again. 

I did my first lapping with Atoma 140 after working through 4 knives on the 1k and 5 in the 6k. All light sharpening sessions, just refreshing one shift’s worth of use. The 1k showed very slight dishing. Both stones astonishingly revealed convexity through the first lapping. I mean to say the depth of wear was less than the height of the short edges of the stones. The point is I got a lot of sharpening done with very little wear on the stones. I’m impressed. I used Atoma 600 to recondition surfaces. Definitely helpful for stones like this.


----------



## Barclid (Aug 26, 2019)

SilverSwarfer said:


> My intrigue having been bolstered by previous comments, I bought the Nano Hone 1k & 6k last week.
> 
> They were delivered Friday and I’ve been using them daily since then, on the blades I brought on my current road trip. <My weekend lineup is 1) Ikeda Honyaki Yanagiba 2) Heiji Carbon Yanagiba 3) Mazaki stainless suji 4) Masakage Koishi suji, 5) Mazaki W2 gyuto, Nenohi W2 Deba>
> 
> ...



Good review. You should tag Hap on Instagram @Nanohone. He likes seeing this stuff.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 26, 2019)

@SilverSwarfer Like sharpening on frozen butter (not that I've done that).


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 27, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> @SilverSwarfer Like sharpening on frozen butter (not that I've done that).



Denial! (Again!)


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 27, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> Denial! (Again!)



I wouldn't waste butter. Now margarine, eww... experiment away!


----------



## SilverSwarfer (Aug 27, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> I wouldn't waste butter. Now margarine, eww... experiment away!


... talk about gouging tendencies....


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 27, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> I wouldn't waste butter. Now margarine, eww... experiment away!



Yeah, that is right! Btw, frozen margarine leaves a nice edge, equivalent to 4-6k. The trick is to apply loads of pressure. Then just finish off stropping on a sponge cake.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 27, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> Yeah, that is right! Btw, frozen margarine leaves a nice edge, equivalent to 4-6k. The trick is to apply loads of pressure. Then just finish off stropping on a sponge cake.



Fondant and fine glitter strop or bust!


----------



## inferno (Aug 30, 2019)

Elliot said:


> SG below 500, just in my opinion, is hot garbage.



i'm very happy with my glass 220. ultra fast and dishes slow. the 220 pro is almost as good imo.


----------



## SeattleBen (Aug 31, 2019)

So much stone choice just boils down to preference. Really we can sharpen things on a brick.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 22, 2019)

@Corradobrit1 Check out post #5 and ending at #15


----------



## SilverSwarfer (Sep 22, 2019)

I totally geeked out on these Nano Hone stones. Since last month, I’ve picked up the #200, #400, and the ridiculously expensive NL8. 

I also have Shapton Glass 220; side by side, the NH is a more pleasant feeling stone. It’s hard to characterize but the SG220 feels more “gritty,” which sounds ridiculous for a coarse stone comparison. Still it’s relatively more gritty feeling than the NH200. This matters re: single bevels mainly. I can’t tell if it’s faster so I’m saying they’re equally effective. Given thickness of NH usable stone is probably double that of the Shapton. Dishing rate is not discernibly better. Whenever I have to replace a 200 class coarse stone, I’ll buy another Nano Hone. I have used both for thinning projects for iron clad and stainless clad with Shiro2, Blue2, SG2, ginsanko, super blue, and AEB-L. Seems like they’re both appropriate for the full spectrum of mainstream steel configurations (can’t speak to the “exotics,” with super wear resistance / high carbides). 

The NH400 is a great stone. I do believe it’s worth the investment to get both the 200 and 400 if you’re in need of coarse stones. Saves time. Stretches life of the stones. Compared to my SG500, I can’t honestly say I prefer one or the other. SG500 is a really good stone! The SG500 feels smoother (of course!) and it shows more black swarf so SG500 might actually be faster, I don’t know. Either way, stepping from here to the NH1000 works nicely. I should mention my NH1k has been used a LOT. It’s getting smaller. Although it still has a lot of miles ahead, it is not miraculous in terms of wear rate. 


Of the 4 NH stones I have, my experience with them is that they do carry the same characteristics across their respective grit classes. There is a Nano Hone Experience and I think they make an effective, convenient, versatile, relatively compact set. Comparable but different than Shapton Glass. Biggest advantage for SG is portability. Biggest advantage for NH is overall experience (effectiveness, quality of construction).

I don’t have any proof yet whether getting the NL8 is totally crazy. It seems like as long as it lasts about 2yrs (for me and my heavy usage) then it would actually begin being more economical than replacing Atoma 140’s. It’s very clear that compared to an A140, the NL8 performs much much better. Laps faster, zero stick/suck! And the really really huge advantage of NL8 is the finish left on the stone. It’s a very nicely conditioned surface across every stone I’ve lapped (already I’ve tested quite a few). I don’t regret purchasing this item. 

Overall I’ve had awesome experiences with Nano Hone, Shapton Glass, and Gesshin Stones. Better than several other options we currently use or have used in the past. In my opinion, these 3 embody the best synthetic sharpening stones currently available.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm going to say, without proof just based on my experience, that Nanohones use a resin binder. Sort of like Hap Stanley decided to marry the Glass stones with Naniwa Super Stones. 

And I used an older formulation that had a bit of a, brake cleaner, cutting fluid, can't quite place my finger on the smell. I know I've smelled it before.


----------



## SilverSwarfer (Sep 22, 2019)

We have some Mizuyama stones that have that chemical stink smell I think you’re mentioning. I’ve not noticed any such smell in my NH stones but also haven’t specifically checked. 

Your thought makes logical sense to me though.


----------



## kayman67 (Sep 22, 2019)

SilverSwarfer said:


> I totally geeked out on these Nano Hone stones. Since last month, I’ve picked up the #200, #400, and the ridiculously expensive NL8.
> 
> I also have Shapton Glass 220; side by side, the NH is a more pleasant feeling stone. It’s hard to characterize but the SG220 feels more “gritty,” which sounds ridiculous for a coarse stone comparison. Still it’s relatively more gritty feeling than the NH200. This matters re: single bevels mainly. I can’t tell if it’s faster so I’m saying they’re equally effective. Given thickness of NH usable stone is probably double that of the Shapton. Dishing rate is not discernibly better. Whenever I have to replace a 200 class coarse stone, I’ll buy another Nano Hone. I have used both for thinning projects for iron clad and stainless clad with Shiro2, Blue2, SG2, ginsanko, super blue, and AEB-L. Seems like they’re both appropriate for the full spectrum of mainstream steel configurations (can’t speak to the “exotics,” with super wear resistance / high carbides).
> 
> ...



You pretty much confirmed what others have told me about what I never used, but wanted and what I've seen myself with some.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 22, 2019)

SilverSwarfer said:


> We have some Mizuyama stones that have that chemical stink smell I think you’re mentioning. I’ve not noticed any such smell in my NH stones but also haven’t specifically checked.
> 
> Your thought makes logical sense to me though.



I used an older formulation. What's being sold now doesn't smell.


----------



## Steel+Fire (Sep 23, 2019)

I already had plenty of stones, synthetic and Jnats, so I was only in the market for the lapping plates. I have an NL-4 for stones under 1000 grit and the NL-5 for everything over 1000 grit. They are expensive but blow all the other plates I have tried away. No suction issues and it really takes zero effort to keep stones flat and the edges of the stones beveled. The diamond coated steel plates are mounted to an aluminum plates which keeps their weight down and allows for a thick backing with finger grooves. I know the price is steep but for people who can stomach multiple $300+ knife purchases in a year it is silly to talk about cost in my opinion. Either it has value and someone wants one or they will move on with their DMT/Atoma plates or some other random stone flattening brick like the one I started with.


----------



## SilverSwarfer (Sep 23, 2019)

Steel+Fire said:


> I already had plenty of stones, synthetic and Jnats, so I was only in the market for the lapping plates. I have an NL-4 for stones under 1000 grit and the NL-5 for everything over 1000 grit. They are expensive but blow all the other plates I have tried away. No suction issues and it really takes zero effort to keep stones flat and the edges of the stones beveled. The diamond coated steel plates are mounted to an aluminum plates which keeps their weight down and allows for a thick backing with finger grooves. I know the price is steep but for people who can stomach multiple $300+ knife purchases in a year it is silly to talk about cost in my opinion. Either it has value and someone wants one or they will move on with their DMT/Atoma plates or some other random stone flattening brick like the one I started with.


I am curious as to your thoughts on the condition of the surface of your freshly lapped stones (post Nano Hone vs post whatever-you-used-past)

I sprung for the “Button Tech,” mainly because I travel among several locations, and will recondition each location’s stones.

I’ve nearly consumed an Atoma 140 in ~5months. Interestingly, the A140 still works but requires quite a lot of effort, which is even more unpleasant given the shape and smoothness of the plate. The surface of the lapped stones is covered in the customary scratches. I mentioned in a previous post I think, that my favorite thing about the NL8 is the condition of the stones: they’re nicely smooth and scratch free (50nm abrasive).


----------



## Barclid (Sep 24, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> I'm going to say, without proof just based on my experience, that Nanohones use a resin binder. Sort of like Hap Stanley decided to marry the Glass stones with Naniwa Super Stones.
> 
> And I used an older formulation that had a bit of a, brake cleaner, cutting fluid, can't quite place my finger on the smell. I know I've smelled it before.



They are a resin bond. The smell was from a drying agent.


----------



## Steel+Fire (Sep 24, 2019)

SilverSwarfer said:


> I am curious as to your thoughts on the condition of the surface of your freshly lapped stones (post Nano Hone vs post whatever-you-used-past)
> 
> I sprung for the “Button Tech,” mainly because I travel among several locations, and will recondition each location’s stones.
> 
> I’ve nearly consumed an Atoma 140 in ~5months. Interestingly, the A140 still works but requires quite a lot of effort, which is even more unpleasant given the shape and smoothness of the plate. The surface of the lapped stones is covered in the customary scratches. I mentioned in a previous post I think, that my favorite thing about the NL8 is the condition of the stones: they’re nicely smooth and scratch free (50nm abrasive).



The NL-4 seems less coarse that other plates I have used but the design allows it to function efficiently. I use it on a 250 grit and 800 grit Norton and there appears to be no discernible scratches in the lapped surface other than the texture of the stones own particles of grit. That said I have never really noticed scratches on a freshly lapped stone under 1000 grit even with my old pink 250 grit stone flattening brick.

I use the NL-5 on my medium to fine stones and I use it on my JNats but rinse the slurry to avoid having diamond in the slurry I am sharpening with. The stones are nicely lapped and consistent with the NL-5. I like the surface it leaves for sharpening on. It leaves no large scratches in the surface, just nice gritty flat stone.

Not sure on how long the plates will last yet as I have only been using them for a couple months which in a home environment means I have used them a hand full of times for various sharpening and maintenance. The NL-5 design is especially efficient with the amount of cutting surfaces it exposes. I have a feeling the NL-8 will last longer. I am not sure but thought I read somewhere that the buttons on the 8 can be replaced when they wear out.


----------



## SilverSwarfer (Sep 24, 2019)

Steel+Fire said:


> The NL-4 seems less coarse that other plates I have used but the design allows it to function efficiently. I use it on a 250 grit and 800 grit Norton and there appears to be no discernible scratches in the lapped surface other than the texture of the stones own particles of grit. That said I have never really noticed scratches on a freshly lapped stone under 1000 grit even with my old pink 250 grit stone flattening brick.
> 
> I use the NL-5 on my medium to fine stones and I use it on my JNats but rinse the slurry to avoid having diamond in the slurry I am sharpening with. The stones are nicely lapped and consistent with the NL-5. I like the surface it leaves for sharpening on. It leaves no large scratches in the surface, just nice gritty flat stone.
> 
> Not sure on how long the plates will last yet as I have only been using them for a couple months which in a home environment means I have used them a hand full of times for various sharpening and maintenance. The NL-5 design is especially efficient with the amount of cutting surfaces it exposes. I have a feeling the NL-8 will last longer. I am not sure but thought I read somewhere that the buttons on the 8 can be replaced when they wear out.


Based on what I can see, the “buttons” are permanently installed with no chance of replacement by the buyer. The thoughts is encouraging given the price; I’m going to do some searching when I have time. If replacement is possible, that makes this a more worthwhile purchase. 

Regardless of refreshing the plate, this really seems like a hard-use product designed to serve for a long time. Based on my experience so far, this seems to be the case. 

Whether or not I have a good experience with the NL8, I’ll post my thoughts after a few more months of hard use. Even though it’s expensive, there could be a situation (if NL8 serves long enough) where spending $$$ on this plate makes more sense than replacing products like DMT or Atoma that serve the same purpose.


----------



## Dakota Day Trader (Dec 5, 2020)

@SilverSwarfer
Any updates on the NL8, or the Nanohone stones?

I've been thinking of picking up a few with the MTC discount!


----------



## Wishiwereaskibum (Jan 18, 2022)

All,

I just got some nano-hone stones today and am really, really enjoying them. I’m sure some of it is the new shiny object syndrome, but when I think objectively they really rock. Pun intended. I splurged for the stage and frankly, and so happy I did. The stones just like magically stick t9 the stage and the stage magically sticks to my bridge. It’s seriously a joy to use.

Now onto the stones. The 200 has no grinding sound andkind of feels like butter, although perhaps cryo-frozen and very hard, hey supple enough to pull metal off both knives I’ve messed with tonight, one is a superblue Yshihero kiritsuki and the there is a Ishikawa white #2 Bunka. Neither blade needed much more then an apex refresh ending, but, I couldn’t help myself but to thin each a little and see how it went. Let’s say that within 5 minutes Im sureI had taken more off the blade then 20+ minutes would have on a Shapton 250 or Suharto Dubado 100. Plus, the finish just seemed like maybe an 800 or s9methinh like that? Absolutely no “grinding and scraping noises nor scratch marks like other stones I’ve used. I did progress on quite easily through the 100 and 3000 and after maybe 10 minutes total per blade I felt I had a nicely polished side and bevel as well as a silly sharp knife that easily push cut phonebook paper. No tomatoes around to test on but…. I’ve got the distinct impression the tomatoes will split apart themselves in a micrometer slice as the newly sharpened blade kisses the skin.

Anyway, I’m really stoked with this set and look forward to making some lasers for myself, friends, and family.

Seriously, if you’re at all interested in these, just do it for crying out loud. The pricing is in line with other quality stones and the system, although does cost a couple bucks, is really slick and oh so easy.

Like the Nike commercial says, “Just do it”.


----------



## KingShapton (Jan 19, 2022)

Wishiwereaskibum said:


> All,
> 
> I just got some nano-hone stones today and am really, really enjoying them. I’m sure some of it is the new shiny object syndrome, but when I think objectively they really rock. Pun intended. I splurged for the stage and frankly, and so happy I did. The stones just like magically stick t9 the stage and the stage magically sticks to my bridge. It’s seriously a joy to use.
> 
> ...


Your description of the speed of the Nano Hones 200 sounds very good.

Are you sure about the comparison of the cutting speeds with the Shapton (I assume you mean 220?!) and the Suehiro Debado 100? That would be a harsh statement, I know the Shapton 220 and it's fast...


----------



## Wishiwereaskibum (Jan 19, 2022)

KingShapton said:


> Your description of the speed of the Nano Hones 200 sounds very good.
> 
> Are you sure about the comparison of the cutting speeds with the Shapton (I assume you mean 220?!) and the Suehiro Debado 100? That would be a harsh statement, I know the Shapton 220 and it's fast...



Hi!
First off, you’re correct and I am referring to the Shapton Glass 220, of course. 
regarding the speed being 5 min on the nano vs 20 on the Shapton, ok, I surrender. It’s not 4x as fast. It can’t be. But it really seems way faster. I’d have to do a side by side time trial on the same blade with close to identical sharpening needs to have a precise number to provide, but, again, it sure as heck seems faster. Plus it has a nicer feel. Plus the darn “stage” as they call the holder is an absolute home run. It’s $100 if you sign up for theirmailing list so it’s really not that expensive at all but my oh my it’s cool. You can just drop a stone onto the base/stage and get to work. Spin the stone to any orientation you like ( I like maybe a 30 deg slant so the stone axis points 8 o’clock to 2 o’clock ish. ).
Anyway, I’ll be doing more knives over the coming week and will try and post some more.

This setup is truly revolutionary and remarkable.

i even talked myself into the lower cost star shaped diamond lapping plate. WOW. ZERO STICTION and it seems to leave a nicer / creamier prepped surface then either my Norton flattening stone or my DMT course or medium plates or my ultra sharp plates ( these ultra sharp plates are REALLY nice stones FYI if anyone happens to me looking for diamond plates). Check out … ug., I don’t know if 8 can mention a source on here or if it violates rules.. a very well known reputable sharpening supply dealer ..hint…) who carries them and has some remarks that are spot on.

I’m not sure I’ll ever get rid of my 25 ish other stones, but I just might.
More to come later I’m sure. I may need to post this on a few other sites, just because I’m truly excited to have something that’s quite Extrordinary and very revolutionary. Ts almost like the Model T car had finally been replaced with… let’s call these a Porsche / Lexus / Mercedes C CLASS. C class price, Porsche performance, and Lexus quality touches that are hard to quantify but you know when “in hand”.


----------



## KingShapton (Jan 20, 2022)

@Wishiwereaskibum : 
When I read your original post for the first time, the thought occurred to me that this is not about the enthusiastic report of a satisfied customer, but about targeted marketing with financial interests behind it. This impression was simply inevitable. But since I generally believe in the good in people, I suppressed this thought again..... so far so good....

Today I happened to look in "the other forum" that is not named here and find in a thread there the next overly enthusiastic post from you about the Nano Hones. Your post there stinks much more obviously of targeted marketing. So obvious that you were already asked about it there from another member - a total of 3 posts there and all hypen Nano Hone extremely....

I don't want to accuse anyone of anything, but the impression of targeted and placed marketing comes to mind....and I would ask you to comment on it. By the way, your other activities here in this forum are also very low at first glance, in combination with the rest it gives a strange picture....


----------



## Wishiwereaskibum (Jan 22, 2022)

King,

Just to be absolutely 100% clear, i am an enthusiast and have no financial ties to nano-home at all. I happen to have a “S&17-ton” of stones and knives and am an entuasist and really really enjoyed the Nano product. I was and still am shocked by how great they work and the entire system is very well put together.
Plus, I’m an American and happen to be very happy that there 8s an American company putting out a fantastic product. 

I am so very enthuasic about these stones and their performance and form factor that I felt the desire to should it all out. that’s all I’ve got to say.

that’s my comment and I’ll probably continue enthusiastically speaking from my soapbox as long as this system continues to have that level of joy-to use. You know, I even took some effort today to sharpen up a few knives that were already phone book paper push-cutting sharp. Yup, they’re really that much fun to use. Placing the sequential blocks onto the stage and so readily removing them. Feeling the stones cut like a hot knife through butter with a very nice aggressiveness yet buttery feel.

If you try some, I’m sure, or suspect, you’ll be psyched and want to let people know what a home run they are.

be well,


----------



## KingShapton (Jan 23, 2022)

Wishiwereaskibum said:


> King,
> 
> Just to be absolutely 100% clear, i am an enthusiast and have no financial ties to nano-home at all. I happen to have a “S&17-ton” of stones and knives and am an entuasist and really really enjoyed the Nano product. I was and still am shocked by how great they work and the entire system is very well put together.
> Plus, I’m an American and happen to be very happy that there 8s an American company putting out a fantastic product.
> ...


Thanks for your clarification.

Being enthusiastic and proud of a good product from your own country is an understandable explanation and totally fine. Just like the desire to shout it out loud.

It might have seemed strange to me as such enthusiasm is rare, but now I can understand it.

I hope you can understand my suspicions and don't hold it against me?! The overall picture I described seemed strange to me and in such cases I address it directly so that no further speculation arises.

Your statement convinced me 100%, so feel free to talk enthusiastically from your soapbox about something that inspires you in the future  !

By the way, I'm still eagerly awaiting your side-by-side comparison Nano Hone 200 vs Shapton 220..


----------

